# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Вопросы к орг. комитету кункурса "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014"

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********net/5317776.jpg[/IMG]

*В этой теме любой желающий может задать свои вопросы, связанные с организацией и проведением хореографического онлайн конкурса "Танцевальное Созвездие - 2014".

И, разумеется, получить на них ответы от Оргкомитета Конкурса.*

----------


## Реванш

Здравствуйте. 
1. Скажите как будут рассылаться дипломы? 
2. Заполняться дипломы будут на иностранном языке?
3. В дипломах будет указано что конкурс "Международный"?
4. Дипломы тем кто не занял никакого места будут выдаваться?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Реванш*, 
Вот такие дипломы и кубки получили победители в прошлом году . *Посмотрите.*

----------


## Lishaika

Здорово! Обязательно поучаствуем! Получается дипломы высылаются по электронке, а кубки почтой? По конкурсу интересует следующее: места присуждают жюри? А голосование на Ютубе - на приз зрительских симпатий, правильно понимаю?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> По конкурсу интересует следующее: места присуждают жюри? А голосование на Ютубе - на приз зрительских симпатий, правильно понимаю?


Читайте внимательно *Положение*, там же всё написано!

----------


## Свет Светлова

здравствуйте...скажите пожалуйста куда отнести народный стилизованный ...к народному?..мы участники прошлого конкурса - и готовы снова принять участие , жаль что только 2 номера...

----------


## Symeon

В танце ведь использована фольклорная музыка (пусть и аранжированная), и движения народного танца (пусть и слегка видоизмененные)? Если всё так, то танец, безусловно, относится к категории "Народный танец".

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

Поступают вопросы и в личные сообщения. Чтобы одно и тоже не повторять множество раз, лучше один раз ответить на форуме. Вот один из распространенных вопросов.




> В анкете надо указать образование педагога (для идентификации: профессионал или любитель), но участники коллектива в возрасте 5-7 лет могут быть конечно любителями, независимо от образования педагога..., разъясните, пожалуйста этот момент.


В конкурсе принимают участие педагоги, представители самых разных образовательных областей, в том числе, с самым разным уровнем хореографической подготовки и образования.

Возьмем возраст детей 5-7 лет, который Вы указали.  Номер выставляет МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ из детского сада.  Он - ЛЮБИТЕЛЬ. Потому что НИКОГДА не учился ХОРЕОГРАФИИ профессионально и все делает на ЛЮБИТЕЛЬСКОМ УРОВНЕ в рамках обычных МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ занятий, где представлены самые разнообразные виды музыкальной деятельности: и пение, и игра на музыкальных инструментах и, в том числе, элементарная ритмика.  
Те же самые дети. Из того же самого детского сада. По вторникам и четвергам к ним приходит ХОРЕОГРАФ и ведет платный (бесплатный) кружок (урок, занятие) ХОРЕОГРАФИИ, где детей обучают именно ХОРЕОГРАФИИ и делают постановки ТАНЦЕВ и работу с ними ведет ХОРЕОГРАФ, который по образованию является ХОРЕОГРАФОМ. *Чувствуете разницу? Здесь разграничение идет не по детям, а по педагогам.* 

Поэтому мы и просим указывать образование педагога в анкете, это принципиально важно. 

В прошлых конкурсах принимали участие  и учителя начальных классов, средней школы, педагоги институтов, организаторы досуга, воспитатели с оздоровительных площадок, педагоги из домов культуры, да просто любители хореографии самого широкого спектра...  разве можно их ставить на один уровень с профессиональными хореографами, имеющих диплом и соответствующие знания? Любители всегда будут изначально отличаться от профессиональных хореографов. 

Таким образом, *ОТВЕТ*: если вы сами - профессиональный хореограф и занимаетесь с детьми именно хореографией (пусть даже им и по 3-5 лет), Вы - профессионал.

----------


## котстудент

Большая просьба, заполните, пожалуйста диплом на русском, так проще показыать родителям и начальству

----------


## Symeon

> Большая просьба, заполните, пожалуйста диплом на русском, так проще показыать родителям и начальству


Простите, о каком Дипломе идет речь? Дипломе Победителя Конкурса? Дипломе Обладателя Гран-При Конкурса? И, наверное, нужно сразу заполнить, указав Ваши имя и фамилию, да? Нет? 
Наверное, нужно сначала выиграть соревнование. Взобраться, так сказать, на пьедестал. А уж мы заполним! Будьте уверены и не сомневайтесь! Хоть на китайском )))

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> заполните, пожалуйста диплом


Полностью поддерживаю слова Symeon: не мешало бы для начала пройти все этапы конкурса, преодолеть конкуренцию, превзойти соперников, возможно, должна и улыбнуться немного Госпожа Удача и лишь потом можно требовать диплом. 




> так проще показыать родителям и начальству


А для Вас это самый главный мотив для участия в Конкурсе?

Дипломы с международных конкурсов, которые можно разместить у себя в портфолио да если ещё на иностранном языке, разве это не здорово? 

К примеру, поездка на конкурс во Францию. Опа! Счастье, призовое место. Будем требовать диплом на русском, лишь потому что мы французского не понимаем? Ну смешно, право!

----------


## оксана 1974

Здравствуйте. У меня такой вопрос дети  танцуют парный танец.(3 пары) мальчикам 7-9 лет, девочкам - 6. К Какой возрастной отнести?

----------


## irinavalalis

Здравствуйте, у меня вопрос: как узнать - получена ли моя заявка на конкурс и видеофайл с танцем (ссылка). С уважением Валалис Ирина.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> у меня вопрос: как узнать - получена ли моя заявка на конкурс и видеофайл с танцем (ссылка). С уважением Валалис Ирина.


Ирина, вот Ваш вопрос говорит о том, что Вы НЕВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читали Положение Конкурса. А ведь там и этот момент прописан! 




> В течении 7 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координатора о принятии видео или об отказе в участии.

----------


## Symeon

> Здравствуйте. У меня такой вопрос дети  танцуют парный танец.(3 пары) мальчикам 7-9 лет, девочкам - 6. К Какой возрастной отнести?


Дети-2 (регистрация всегда осуществляется по старшему участнику)

----------


## оксана 1974

> Дети-2 (регистрация всегда осуществляется по старшему участнику)


спасибо).

----------


## irinavalalis

> Ирина, вот Ваш вопрос говорит о том, что Вы НЕВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читали Положение Конкурса. А ведь там и этот момент прописан!


Валерия, здравствуйте, я очень внимательно читала, но я уже давно отправила письмо - 26 мая - и никакого ответа не получала - уже прошло 7 дней... Не могла пропустить ответ... Что делать если так и не получу ответа? Выслать ещё раз? Спасибо.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> но я уже давно отправила письмо - 26 мая - и никакого ответа не получала - уже прошло 7 дней...


Ирина, на данном почтовом ящике Вашего письма с заявкой нет.



> только по указанному адресу электронной почты: support@in-ku.com


Значит Вы что-то сделали не так. Отправляйте заявку, но будьте внимательны при отправке.

----------


## irinavalalis

> Значит Вы что-то сделали не так. Отправляйте заявку, но будьте внимательны при отправке.


Попробую ещё раз. Спасибо огромное.

----------


## irinavalalis

Только что отправила. Будет возможность, пожалуйста сообщите, всё ли там нормально. Благодарю за ответ.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Только что отправила. Будет возможность, пожалуйста сообщите, всё ли там нормально. Благодарю за ответ.


В прошлый раз Вы сами были виноваты: отправили письмо на неверный почтовый ящик. В этот раз всё верно, письмо дошло. Ждите решение, в течении 7 дней Вам будет выслано уведомление "принят" или "не принят" материал на Конкурс.

----------


## irinavalalis

> В прошлый раз Вы сами были виноваты: отправили письмо на неверный почтовый ящик. В этот раз всё верно, письмо дошло. Ждите решение, в течении 7 дней Вам будет выслано уведомление "принят" или "не принят" материал на Конкурс.


Спасибо огромное! Я уже поняла, что сама напутала. Прошу прощения...

----------


## irinavalalis

Получила письмо-отказ от участия в конкурсе, сразу мысль - напросилась, слишком много вопросов задала в теме, или ещё что-то, касающееся конкретно меня (может в прошлом году участие приняла, поэтому хватит уже залезать не в свою тарелку), но ведь кажется приглашали всех желающих? Тогда думаю было бы уместно в письме указать почему не принимается материал? Снято на областном конкурсе, во время выступления, другой записи танца нет, но камера цифровая, не телефон... Постановка танца .... Соответствие возрасту... Костюмы....Любитель... Не могу понять что не так... Может на поклоне детей выходящие люди из зала в кадре? Но танец уже закончен... Короче разочарована... Буду пытаться в следующий раз соблюсти ещё какие-то требования. Только желательно бы всё-таки получать не сухие строчки "ваша работа НЕ принята", а хотя бы с объяснениями - "почему". Чтоб вопросов не было. Ну и я уже понимаю, какие комментарии последуют после моего высказывания в данной теме. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Получила письмо-отказ от участия в конкурсе


К великому моему сожалению и расстройству орг. комитета, на сегодня не принято 8 присланных номеров. Причина: слабый уровень хореографии или копирование чужого авторства, т.е. даже не просто компиляция, а ксерокопия известнейшейших номеров, гуляющих по Сети. 
Наш конкурс бесплатный, вам не нужно тратиться на каждый номер по 1000 рублей, но в этой бесплатности проявляется недостаток того, что присылаются откровенныо слабые номера. Мы стоим перед дилемой: или принимать ВСЁ и опустить планку качества и всвязи с этим потерять статус международности или ужесточить прием номеров. Мы пошли по второму пути и считаем, что поступили ПРАВИЛЬНО! Пусть участников будет меньше, но соревноваться и зарабатывать баллы они будут честно. И Дипломы, которые они получат, будут действительно, того стОить. 
Поэтому, прошу прощения у всех, чьи номера не прошли или не пройдут отбор. Надеюсь, в следующем году встретимся.

----------


## Женечка 14

Здравствуйте, а если прошло уже больше 7 дней, а ответа нет  :No2:  ... Может, заявку так и не получили? У нас интернет очень плохо работает и не всегда письма доходят, вот я и переживаю...

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Здравствуйте, а если прошло уже больше 7 дней, а ответа нет ... Может, заявку так и не получили? У нас интернет очень плохо работает и не всегда письма доходят, вот я и переживаю...


А зачем переживать?  :Meeting:  Мимо почтового ящика никуда всё равно не уйдет заявка. Да и отсылать заявки ещё можно очень долго. 

*Только решать подобные вопросы через форум ни к чему. Идентифицировать Вас по нику крайне трудно . Пишите ещё раз на почту. Задавайте подобные вопросы через почтовый ящик, а не через форум.*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Адрес электронной почты:
support@in-ku.com*

----------


## Свет Светлова

добрый день!

Прочитала положение, в котором говорится , чтоб не говорилось о названии коллектива и руководителе. У меня есть ведущего слова , надо вырезать?

----------


## Свет Светлова

я с этим полностью согласна ..планку надо держать!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Прочитала положение, в котором говорится , чтоб не говорилось о названии коллектива и руководителе. У меня есть ведущего слова , надо вырезать?


Да, всё верно! "Отрезайте"
*
И ещё очень важный момент. Хотя он и не прописан в Положении. Но всё же! Не надо при монтаже видео накладывать сверху новый звук!*

----------


## Свет Светлова

здравствуйте! Может ли участвовать в конкурсе бывшая ученица коллектива , студентка колледжа. но Номера поставлены мною.

----------


## Symeon

> здравствуйте! Может ли участвовать в конкурсе бывшая ученица коллектива , студентка колледжа. но Номера поставлены мною.


Конечно, может! Только не забудьте указать в анкете и ее, и свои данные (как хореографа-постановщика).

----------


## Свет Светлова

СПАСИБО ..Я РАДА ЭТОМУ...ВОЗНИК ЕЩЁ ОДИН ВОПРОС , ПРОСТИТЕ , ЧТО ОНИ ВОЗНИКАЮТ .
МОЖЕТ ЛИ ПРИНЯТЬ УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ ВТОРОЙ  РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ- ПОМОЩНИК  КОЛЛЕКТИВА , НАЗВАНИЕ КОЛЛЕКТИВА ОДНО ...ЧТО УКАЗЫВАТЬ В ЭТОМ СЛУЧАЕ  В ЗАЯВКЕ ?

----------


## Symeon

> СПАСИБО ..Я РАДА ЭТОМУ...ВОЗНИК ЕЩЁ ОДИН ВОПРОС , ПРОСТИТЕ , ЧТО ОНИ ВОЗНИКАЮТ .
> МОЖЕТ ЛИ ПРИНЯТЬ УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ ВТОРОЙ  РУКОВОДИТЕЛЬ- ПОМОЩНИК  КОЛЛЕКТИВА , НАЗВАНИЕ КОЛЛЕКТИВА ОДНО ...ЧТО УКАЗЫВАТЬ В ЭТОМ СЛУЧАЕ  В ЗАЯВКЕ ?


Ничего не понятно... То есть получается, что коллектив один и тот же, исполнители одни и те же, а работает с коллективом трое разных хореографов??? И при этом Вы хотите, чтобы каждый из них по отдельности  принял участие в конкурсе? Какая-то путаница получается... Зачем такой головняк? Подайте заявку, в которой укажите всех (!!!) хореографов и хореографов постановщиков. Разумеется, указать хореографа нужно будет именно соответственно его авторской работе по постановке того или иного представляемого на конкурс танцевального выступления. И всё. Если конкурсный танец в исполнении ваших общих воспитанников победит, то и так будет понятно: какой именно танец, в чьей именно постановке был лучшим. Как-то так...

----------


## Свет Светлова

Спасибо за ответ ..(вероятно запутала вас?!). 
Но я всё поняла.

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Здравствуйте, мы впервые участвуем в вашем конкурсе, извините же конечно, что беспокою вас, может быть на ваш взгляд глупыми вопросами, но не судите меня так строго, я новичок (как в говорится в знаменитой сказке: "Я не волшебник, я только учусь!") :Smile3:  Скажите, пожалуйста в положении написано, что к каждому конкурсному номеру будет свой регистрационный номер (для выхода голосования в ютуб), где я могу его узнать?

----------


## Symeon

> Здравствуйте, мы впервые участвуем в вашем конкурсе, извините же конечно, что беспокою вас, может быть на ваш взгляд глупыми вопросами, но не судите меня так строго, я новичок (как в говорится в знаменитой сказке: "Я не волшебник, я только учусь!") Скажите, пожалуйста в положении написано, что к каждому конкурсному номеру будет свой регистрационный номер (для выхода голосования в ютуб), где я могу его узнать?


Здравствуйте!
Когда все конкурсные материалы будут собраны, технические координаторы разместят все видео на сервере YouTube отдельным плейлистом. У каждого видео в названии не будет никаких данных, будет только порядковый номер. В дополнительном описании видео ролика будет указано только название танца, конкурсная номинация и конкурсная категория. В этом и заключается смысл анонимного участия для не предвзятого голосования пользователей.
Одновременно, все видео материалы будут размещены здесь, в этой теме Форума. Также без личных данных и лишних названий. 

Из сказанного следует, что узнать номер Вашего конкурсного видео ролика Вы сможете по факту опубликования конкурсных материалов на сервере YouTube и в теме конкурса на Форуме.

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Спасибо вам большое за ответ! Теперь всё понятно. Хороший ход, честный, для не предвзятого голосования пользователей. Спасибо вам! Будем в сентябре держать свои кулачки! Что скрывать, каждый из участников надеется на победу. Хороших вам теплых дней!

----------


## Фрося

Здравствуйте, скажите, пожалуйста, без фотографии коллектива или участника заявка не принимается? можно ли фотографию взять из видео танца?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> можно ли фотографию взять из видео танца?


можно

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Обращение к участникам Конкурса.

Пожалуйста, НЕ ПРИСЫЛАЙТЕ сжатое видео. 
Этими действиями создаете лишнюю работу и себе и тем, кто обрабатывает корреспонденцию, видеофайлы! 

Сразу говорю, не будете читать Положение и выполнять как в нём всё прописано, 2-й раз письма обрабатываться не будут. 

Ведь как обидно, номер может оказаться сильным, хорошим и даже теоретически претендовать на место, а из-за того, что не читаете Положение, может и не попасть на Конкурс. 

Если у вас низкая скорость интернета и нет возможности пересылки несжатых файлов, попросите это сделать друзей, знакомых.

Обратите внимание на форматы видео. Ведь тоже указано требования к форматам видео и какие именно НАДО присылать! По хорошему, не тот формат - отказ в принятии.  

Вы отправляете 1-2 видеофайла, я обрабатываю их десятками. 

Будьте внимательны при пересылке файлов, подписывайте их верно. 

Каково скачивать "крупные" видеофайлы, а потом выясняется что ошибочно залит не тот файл или одинаковые файлы. 

Достаточно один раз внимательно прочитать Положение и выполнить как в нём написано!

Пожалуйста, БУДЬТЕ внимательны при оформлении заявки участника! 
*

----------


## papina-g

Доброго времени суток! Участвуем в первый раз, поэтому возник вопрос: наше видео снято на конкурсе, видно большой банер с названием конкурса и города, это допустимо? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Symeon

> Доброго времени суток! Участвуем в первый раз, поэтому возник вопрос: наше видео снято на конкурсе, видно большой банер с названием конкурса и города, это допустимо? Заранее спасибо!


Здравствуйте!
Если другого видео материала нет, и если то видео, которое вы планируете предоставить на конкурс, соответствует всем остальным требованиям, предъявляемым к конкурсным материалам - присылайте. Главное, чтобы на видео не было титров с названиями коллектива, равно как и конферанса с объявлением выступающих.

----------


## papina-g

Спасибо за ответ! Всё ясно. С удовольствием поучаствуем.

----------


## Танічка

Я хочу участвувати в конкурсі, але не зрозуміла, куди зайти і як виложити відео. Дякую!

----------


## Symeon

> Я хочу участвувати в конкурсі, але не зрозуміла, куди зайти і як виложити відео. Дякую!


Ваше бажання прийняти участь в конкурсі нас дуже радує. Щоб ознайомитися зі всіма правилами і умовами - почитайте, будь ласка, спеціальну конкурсну тему. *ЦЕ ТУТ*. Бажано прочитати від початку до кінця. Дякую!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> В этой теме любой желающий может задать свои вопросы, связанные с организацией и проведением хореографического онлайн конкурса "Танцевальное Созвездие - 2014".



*А можно я тоже задам вопросы??? К участникам конкурса!

1. Вы вообще читаете Правила, Положение конкурса, когда планируете отправить заявку на конкурс???

2. Вы специально всё делаете так как НЕ надо делать???

3. Зачем надо присылать видео НЕ того формата, НЕ того объема, с титрами, использовать НЕ те хостинги для заливки видеофайлов, которые указаны, зачем присылать видео в "Одноклассниках", да ещё если профиль закрыт? Зачем давать ссылки видео с ютуба???

4. Вы специально сжимаете видео, чтобы на нём ничего было не видно?

5. Почтовый ящик, на который надо прислать видео указан в теме несколько раз. Зачем присылать на НЕВЕРНЫЙ адрес заявки?

6. Зачем писать по 6-8-12 писем на одну заявку???????  Зачем присылать фотографию во 2 письме, заявку в 8 письме, а само видео в 10???? 

7. Зачем присылать видео, АВТОРОМ которого вы не являетесь? Зачем присылать видео от другого человека,  называя все его данные и не получив от него согласие на участие, это же обман!  

Мне кто-нибудь может ответить на ВСЕ эти вопросы?

Много участников с одинаковыми именами, схожими фамилиями, одинаковые названия номеров. Вы можете делать так, как написано в Положении, чтобы избежать путаниц и неразберих!*

----------


## Vesna

Здравствуйте! Я отправила заявку на участие в конкурсе 28 июля. Очень внимательно старалась выполнить все правила.  Но ответа ни положительного, ни отрицательного не получила до сих пор. Сначала я думала, что моя Заявка не получена  и, извините, послала второе письмо. Получила ответ 7 августа, что письмо на рассмотрении. И опять тишина. Ещё раз извините, понимаю, что у Вас много работы с заявками, но неопределённость волнует. Тем более, я бы хотела послать ещё одну работу на конкурс. Спасибо!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Здравствуйте! Я отправила заявку на участие в конкурсе 28 июля. Очень внимательно старалась выполнить все правила. Но ответа ни положительного, ни отрицательного не получила до сих пор. Сначала я думала, что моя Заявка не получена и, извините, послала второе письмо. Получила ответ 7 августа, что письмо на рассмотрении. И опять тишина. Ещё раз извините, понимаю, что у Вас много работы с заявками, но неопределённость волнует. Тем более, я бы хотела послать ещё одну работу на конкурс. Спасибо!


И в чём проблема? По условия конкурса можно присылать 2 работы. 

Мне всегда интересны вопросы вот такого плана. Процедура конкурса носит анонимный характер. Все работы размещаются под условленными номерами. Вот как сейчас Вам дать ответ на Ваш вопрос? А на почту нельзя было задать этот вопрос и выяснить суть проблемы в индивидуальном порядке, где можно было  бы указать все точные свои координаты?

----------


## Vesna

Спасибо! Не знала, как лучше.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Уважаемые участники Конкурса. Ещё раз напоминаем. Присылать заявки  и работы надо  на вот этот почтовый ящик*
* support@in-ku.com*


*

admin@in-ku.com на этот ящик присылать НЕ надо. Вы не получите с этого ящика ответ, работа принята НЕ будет!!!*

----------


## Танічка

Добрий день!!! Я відправляла заявку у конкурсі, писала особисте повідомлення Symeon, але відповіді не отримала ніякої. Напишіть, будь ласка, чи є моя заявка чи ні. Дякую.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Добрий день!!! Я відправляла заявку у конкурсі, писала особисте повідомлення Symeon, але відповіді не отримала ніякої. Напишіть, будь ласка, чи є моя заявка чи ні. Дякую.


*Татьяна,*  доброго времени суток. 

Пожалуйста, задавайте свои вопросы на русском языке, я к примеру, не знаю украинского языка абсолютно, понять смысл написанного не могу, чтобы прочитать Ваше сообщение, мне пришлось воспользоваться переводчиком, это не очень удобно и неуважительно к тем, кому Вы задаёте вопрос. 

На счёт заявок. Я уже отвечала на такой вопрос. Конкурс носит анонимный характер, все работы будут выставляться без указания авторов, поэтому задавать подобные вопросы в  данной теме - нет смысла. Есть почта конкурса  support@in-ku.com, напишите на неё, укажите свои точные координаты, имя, фамилию, дату отправки заявки, название номера и я Вам через ту же почту смогу дать точный ответ: была ли от Вас заявка или нет. Сейчас Вам ответ никто не сможет дать, мне Ваш ник нейм ни о чём не говорит. Пишите на почту, будем искать конкретно Вашу заявку.

----------


## Танічка

Спасибо, Валерия Вержакова, я отправила еще раз заявку. Извините, у меня еще  вопрос "В течении 7 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координатора о принятии видео или об отказе в участии." - на мой адрес электронной почты ждать ответ???

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Спасибо, Валерия Вержакова, я отправила еще раз заявку. Извините, у меня еще вопрос "В течении 7 дней (после отправки заявки) каждый из участников, отправивших свои видео материалы на конкурс, обязательно получает письменный ответ координатора о принятии видео или об отказе в участии." - на мой адрес электронной почты ждать ответ???


Татьяна, проверьте свою почту. Вы правильно всё делаете при отправке писем? Посмотрите в "Отправленных" там есть у Вас письмо? 

На почтовый ящик Конкурса  support@in-ku.com за последний час входящих писем никаких не было.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Пишу в теме уже в 104-й раз про почтовый ящик... А некоторым участникам всё равно куда слать свои работы! Пишу в 105-й раз САМЫМ КРУПНЫМ ШРИФТОМ!!!*



> *Уважаемые участники Конкурса. Ещё раз напоминаем. Присылать заявки  и работы надо  на вот этот почтовый ящик*
> * support@in-ku.com*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
>  на ящик  admin@in-ku.com присылать НЕ надо. Вы не получите с этого ящика ответ, работа принята НЕ будет!!! Он нерабочий! НЕ РАБОТАЕТ!!! Потом на себя обижайтесь, что Вашу работу никто не рассмотрел.*

----------


## HelenaG

Добрый вечер. Возник вопрос. У меня есть два варианта один снят на утреннике и второй родителями на конкурсе. Второй вариант мне нравиться больше, но я не знаю каким устройством была сделана запись. Можно мне отправить оба варианта, и вы решите какой какой из них больше подходит?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> У меня есть два варианта один снят на утреннике и второй родителями на конкурсе. Второй вариант мне нравиться больше, но я не знаю каким устройством была сделана запись. Можно мне отправить оба варианта, и вы решите какой какой из них больше подходит?



Нет, Елена, не надо присылать 2 варианта. 
Откройте Положение, ознакомьтесь внимательно с требованиями, которые предъявляются к видео (размер, формат, объём, качество съемки и т.д.), чтобы видео было общего плана (а родители обычно снимают только своего ребёнка, хотя  в Вашем случае может быть и не так) и пришлите видео, которое БУДЕТ СООТВЕТСТВОВАТЬ именно этим требованиям. 

*P.S.* *Вы только подумайте какой поток и объем информации приходиться обрабатывать!*
Вот сегодня, одна участница прислала видео. Не будем называть имён, я думаю она узнает себя. Размер файла 1 ГБ. Это о чём говорит? Человек НЕ ОЗНАКОМИЛСЯ с Положением и не выполнил требований. На днях она же присылала видео. Это же. Такого же большого размера на хостинге, с которого российский пользователь скачать без регистрации не может. Я ей написала, что у видео - огромный размер. 3-е письмо от одного этого же участника с заявкой и опять не возможно принять материал даже на рассмотрение!
Или были случаи: присылали видео размером в 7 (!!!) Мегабайт. Это нормальное видео? 

И таких примеров .... уже со счета сбилась. Столько заявок и кто делает всё верно, как прописано в Положении - единицы!

----------


## taurika

Здравствуйте! У меня в самом начале видео написано название танца. Это допускается, или вообще НИКАКИХ титров?

----------


## Symeon

> Здравствуйте! У меня в самом начале видео написано название танца. Это допускается, или вообще НИКАКИХ титров?


Здравствуйте!
Название танца в титрах допускается. Не допускается название коллектива, любые фамилии, и другие данные, не позволяющие сохранить анонимность авторов и исполнителей предоставленного на конкурс танцевального материала.

----------


## taurika

Спасибо!

----------


## Symeon

*МНОГОУВАЖАЕМЫЕ УЧАСТНИКИ КОНКУРСА и ТЕ, КТО ХОЧЕТ ТАКОВЫМИ СТАТЬ!*

*Прослушайте, пожалуйста, несколько очень важных обращений, разъяснений и воззваний:*

*1. Напоминаю,* что остались всего лишь одни сутки для того, чтобы успеть подать заявку на участие. Внимательно читайте Положение, досконально регламентирующее участие в конкурсе. Там все условия очень подробно расписаны.

*2. Объясняю* (уже в который раз!!!), что если вы отправляете заявки на неработающий почтовый ящик, то не резон обижаться, что ваш замечательный конкурсный материал в самоё конкурс, увы!, не попал.

*3. Призываю* отчетливо понимать, что люди, принимающие или отвергающие конкурсные материалы руководствуются в своих решениях исключительно статусом конкурса - "Международный, хореографический", которому обязательно должны соответствовать все без исключения (даже любительские) танцевальные постановки. Считайте это, если угодно, своеобразной внешней цензурой, заменяющей отсутствующую внутреннюю.

*4. Информирую,* что видео конкурсных номеров будет опубликовано в этой теме Форума не раньше 00.00 часов 2 сентября 2014г.

*5. Предупреждаю,* что все обсуждения, комментарии, восторги, критические суждения, оценочные мнения и прочие реплики нужно будет размещать непосредственно на странице видео ролика (на сервере YouTube). Здесь, на Форуме, конкурсная тема будет закрыта для обсуждений.

*6. Умоляю!* Не надо писать свои отзывы мне в репутацию!!! Кроме меня их ни одна живая душа не увидит!!!

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Здравствуйте, скажите пожалуйста а где и когда начнётся голосование! С уважением, Екатерина

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> скажите пожалуйста а где и когда начнётся голосование!


Екатерина, а Вы предыдущее сообщение читали? Пункт под №4?




> 4. Информирую, что видео конкурсных номеров будет опубликовано в этой теме Форума не раньше 00.00 часов 2 сентября 2014г.


Мы как бы тоже живые люди, а не роботы, ночью хотим спать, в понедельник так же надо на работу, да и 1 сентября, знаете ли, праздник профессиональный.... А ещё скажу по секрету, хотя приём заявок начался аж 15 мая (!!!), но видно многие решили отправить свою заявку в последний день - 31 августа, причём слали в упор до 23.59! Представляете, каково это всё обработать тем, кто этим всем занимается? Поверьте, без элементов героизма и самоотверженности это всё не обошлось...

*Немного терпения и будут выставлены все конкурсные видео!*

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Здравствуйте уважаемая Валерия! Я, понимаю, что вы не роботы, но и мы тоже люди, тоже работаем. Поэтому я без какого либо давления на вас просто спросила у вас,  спросила, чтобы уточнить. А спросила, я у вас уже ночью, и мне тоже завтра на работу (у нас с вами разные часовые пояса, хотя у вас сейчас ещё день) так что, конечно же извините, что не вовремя вас отвлекла. С уважением, Екатерина

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> (у нас с вами разные часовые пояса,


Вот не побоюсь повториться, Symeon ещё 30 августа уточнил, когда и где конкретно будут выставлены видео.Посчитайте разницу местного и московского времени - вот Вам и ответ. 




> 4. Информирую, что видео конкурсных номеров будет опубликовано в этой теме Форума не раньше 00.00 часов 2 сентября 2014г.


А вообще мы заметили, участники зачастую вообще не читают, что написано в этой теме. Либо читают, но не видят. 

Из всего огромного количества участников - единицы, кто верно с 1-го раза отравил заявку по тем условиям, что прописаны в Положении. Поверьте мне, я это знаю лучше чем кто-либо. И мне это говорит, что люди НЕ читали ни эту тему, ни Положение....

----------


## leca

Доброе время суток, уважаемые организаторы конкурса. Хочу извиниться за то, что поздно выслала заявку, письмо мне на почту с информацией о конкурсе пришло 30 августа. Я так обрадовалась, что конкурс бесплатный. А то конкурсы в основном платные, и плата из своего кармана. И выездные конкурсы не возможно потянуть, так же из-за финанасов. СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ОРГАНИЗАЦИЮ КОНКУРСА!!! Теперь я уже буду знать про Ваши конкурсы. Желаю Вам удачи, творческих успехов, здоровья, финанссового благополучия.

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Посмотрела все номера , большинство вызывали от просмотра разнообразные эмоции. Я являюсь простым зрителем, и хотелось бы принять участие в голосовании . (если это конечно возможно) Вопрос : Как это сделать ?) вероятно я что-то пропустила , может это написано уже в главной теме?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Я являюсь простым зрителем, и хотелось бы принять участие в голосовании . (если это конечно возможно) Вопрос : Как это сделать ?) вероятно я что-то пропустила , может это написано уже в главной теме?



Вот если бы все внимательно читали бы* Положение* Конкурса, то вопросов было бы гораздо меньше. И ошибок при отправке заявок тоже бы было гораздо меньше.  :Taunt: 

И конкретно Ваш вопрос про зрительское голосование тоже очень детально освещён в Положении...   :Aga:  :Meeting: 




> Пользовательское голосование:
> 
> Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется всеми пользователями Форума и пользователями различных социальных сетей путем нажатия кнопок "Нравится" или "Не нравится", расположенных непосредственно на плеере YouTube. Пользовательское голосование проходит строго с 1 по 30 сентября 2014г. Все оценки пользователей, полученные по истечении указанного срока, в общий счет полученных участником баллов засчитаны не будут.
> 
> Участникам конкурса разрешается размещать ссылки на видео материалы, расположенные в рамках конкурса на сервере YouTube, в социальных сетях: Одноклассники, ВКонтакте, Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Мой Мир, LiveInternet, Я.ру, Живой Журнал и на других подобных порталах.
> 
> Там же, на сервере YouTube, непосредственно на странице конкурсного видео материала участника, рекомендуется оставлять свои комментарии, благодарности или высказывать собственное мнение о конкретном конкурсном материале.

----------


## Muzira

Извините, пожалуйста, я посылала 2 танца на конкурс. На первый не получила отказа, а на второй сразу пришел отказ...Но его( первого)  нет! Или еще не все выставили видео? Вообще я просмотрела все! Очень понравились танцы! Конечно в основном участвовали профессионалы, а почему- то не подписано или любитель, или профи...Как оценивать? Или все на одном уровне?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> я посылала 2 танца на конкурс. На первый не получила отказа, а на второй сразу пришел отказ...Но его( первого) нет! Или еще не все выставили видео? Вообще я просмотрела все! Очень понравились танцы! Конечно в основном участвовали профессионалы, а почему- то не подписано или любитель, или профи...Как оценивать? Или все на одном уровне?


Ирина, ответ о приёме либо отказе был выслан всем, за исключением тех, кто отправил свои работы в самый последний день глубокой ночью или в канун _(напомним, что приём работ начался аж 15 мая, но почему-то многие пользователи решили это сделать в самый последний момент),_ либо ответы не получили те, кто свои заявки отправил на неверный почтовый ящик. Но это уже не наша вина. Пять (!!!) раз в теме Конкурса обращали внимание на почтовый ящик и люди упорно слали на неисправный почтовый ящик. 

В конкурсе принимали участие как профессионалы, так и любители. Оценивать работы будет компетентное жюри. А вот пользователи могут смело голосовать за Приз Зрительских симпатий. Процедура голосования подробно расписана в самом главном документе Конкурса - Положении.

Голосование - анонимное, в этом и есть своеобразная интрига Конкурса. Как и в прошлом году, мы обязательно укажем по каждой работе полученные баллы от жюри и там же напишем, кто к какой категории относится: любитель или профессионал. Но это будет сделано, когда закончится голосование на Приз Зрительских симпатий.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> А где можно узнать, приняты ли наши заявки по.... ? Мы отправляли их 31 августа, поэтому переживаем, что они не вошли. Ансамбль


Ну вот вам и анонимность ))) Всё всем рассказали: кто, что, где.
Давайте договоримся: подобные вопросы задавать на почтовый ящик конкурса в индивидуальном порядке???

А чтобы узнать вошли-не вошли, достаточно открыть тему со всеми работами и просто просмотреть все страницы. Вот *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## Symeon

*Товарищи-Друзья!*

 :Punish2:  :Sclerosis:  :Yes2:  :Kez 08:  :Kez 13:  :Kez 12:  :Kez 11: 

*Умоляю снова!* (интересно, сколько тыщ мильёнов раз мне придется повторить этот призыв...)

*НЕ НАДО ПИСАТЬ ВАШИ ОТЗЫВЫ О КОНКУРСНЫХ ТАНЦАХ МНЕ В РЕПУТАЦИЮ!!!*

Своими плюсами вы поднимаете репутацию *МНЕ*, но никак не участнику конкурса!!! И вашу реплику *НИКТО КРОМЕ МЕНЯ* не видит!!!

*МНЕ ЧУЖОГО НЕ НАДО!!!*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> (интересно, сколько тыщ мильёнов раз мне придется повторить этот призыв...)



вот-вот... и я так же аналогично.... буквально пару недель назад....  с призывами.... Не сжимайте видео! Присылайте видео на правильный почтовый ящик! Прочитайте Положение, прежде чем отправлять заявку! ..... И бесполезно....  НЕ ЧИТАЮТ!  :Blink:  

Symeon, крепись!

----------


## Symeon

*ВНИМАНИЮ УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА!*

*В связи с определенными организационными вопросами и в связи с недостаточным количеством просмотров и оценок пользователей, необходимых для присуждения "Приза Зрительских Симпатий" - Оргкомитет конкурса продлевает сроки пользовательского голосования до 1 ноября 2014 года!*

Соответственно, общие итоги конкурса будут опубликованы *не раньше 10 ноября 2014 года.*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Внимание!* 

Танцевальные номера:
*№12 "Краски лета", 
№14 "Здравствуй, Родина"* 

по решению Членов Жюри с Конкурса снимаются. 
Объяснение причины снятия будет написано на почтовые ящики, с которых были присланы работы.

----------


## Turbo21

Здравствуйте, можно узнать, когда будут подведены итоги конкурса? И где смотреть результаты?Спасибо.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> можно узнать, когда будут подведены итоги конкурса? И где смотреть результаты?


А на предыдущей странице Вы читали информацию?  Вот *ЗДЕСЬ?*

----------


## zzolotkoo

Здравствуйте, спасибо за конкурс, отличная площадка для обмена опытом. Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность получить благодарственное письмо за участие. мы были одни в своей номинации, (я на печке молотила № 68)  Для нас это была бы дорогая награда! )))))))))))

----------


## Свет Светлова

здравствуйте! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВЫХОД В СВЕТ! удовольствие получила не меньше чем на реальных конкурсах ....у нас есть награды , каким образом и когда возможно получить  их?! извините за нетерпение - время такое ! РАДЫ УЧАСТВОВАТЬ С НОВЫМИ ПОСТАНОВКАМИ! НЕПЛОХО СОЗДАТЬ И ОЧНЫЙ КОНКУРС - ПОЛУЧИЛСЯ БЫ ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИЙ "БУНТ"  в хорошем смысле....а отбор бы шёл номеров по интернету  для участия в очном конкурсе...! СПАСИБО ! УДАЧИ! УСПЕХОВ ВСЕМ!

----------


## taurika

Нигде не нашла ответа. Скажите, а дипломы участников, как в прошлом году, в этот раз не будут вручаться? И еще были свидетельства о публикации, по-моему? Слишком трудоёмко, наверное?

----------


## Триола

Спасибо большое за этот конкурс! Организаторы просто молодцы! Сейчас ведь найти БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ конкурс не то, что нелегко, а их попросту нет. Увидела много интересных номеров, оригинальных идей. В общем, очень довольна, что поучаствовали. Не особо надеялись на успех, однако второе место наше! Ура! Надеюсь, что организаторы отдохнут, а потом с новыми силами возьмутся за подготовку следующего конкурса или даже нового проекта) Спасибо вам ещё раз, успехов!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие участники и победители конкурса!!!
 Я еще раз поздравляю всех нас! Проект с каждым годом набирает силы, становится все мощнее и весомее по своему составу и географии. Я надеюсь, что и впредь никаких оргвзносов за участие НЕ БУДЕТ!* *
И дипломы всем ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯМ, а их 40 человек, будут отправлены на емейл в ближайшее время.

Все остальное, увы, за счет участников. В прошлом году я за свои деньги покупала кубки, стояла на почте в очередях и рассылала их по адресам победителей, мне это обошлось в 20 тысяч рублей (1000 руб. каждый кубок с доставкой). В этом году вас в 2 РАЗА бОЛЬШЕ!!! 
ПОЭТОМУ, было решено:

1. Кубки будут заказаны для тех победителей, кто до конца ноября оплатит сумму 1000 руб. Мы разошлем письма всем победителям, решение за вами.

2. Дипломы УЧАСТНИКАМ будут отправляться после их оплаты 300 руб. В Дипломе международного образца не указывается НИ название танца, НИ место работы.

3. Свидетельство о  публикации, в котором будут все полные данные по публикуемому на конкурсе танцу выполняются индивидуально и только после оплаты 400 руб.*

----------


## zzolotkoo

ок! мы за! можно ли реквизиты скинуть

----------


## Светлана Ряб

Добрый день,я отправляла тоже 2 видео 30 августа,где можно посмотреть результаты?

----------


## Свет Светлова

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!
У меня 3 диплома призовых ...я согласна купить кубок ...он такой же как в прошлый год? и куда делать оплату? СПАСИБО!

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Здравствуйте уважаемые организаторы конкурса! Скажите, пожалуйста, а можно в дипломе за участие, указать хотя бы название коллектива или если это был дуэт то фамилии участников. Мы выставляли два танца, то дипломы и за свидетельство на публикацию, оплачивать на каждый номер (за 4 документа)? Подскажите пожалуйста, и куда перечислять деньги, можно ли через онлайн-банк? С уважением, Екатерина

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> где можно посмотреть результаты?



В соответствующей теме! 
*Поздравляем победителей Онлайн конкурса "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE - V" "Танцевальное Созвездие 2014"*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> куда делать оплату?





> можно ли реквизиты скинуть



*Карта сбербанка 4276550021615862*
 
*Не забудьте написать на почту конкурса о своем  решении по вопросу получения кубка 
Почтовый ящик:* support@in-ku.com

----------


## Mazaykina

*Вот ПРИМЕРНЫЕ образцы дипломов, которые будут рассылаться победителям БЕСПЛАТНО

[IMG]http://*********org/6543818.jpg[/IMG]

Диплом участникам- стоимость 300 руб.

[IMG]http://*********net/6207341.jpg[/IMG]

Свидетельство о публикации, стоимость 400 руб для всех. При оплате пишите, пожалуйста, свои Фамилии и имена.

*[IMG]http://*********net/6201197.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Триола

Здравствуйте. Заранее извините, может вопрос глупый, но всё-таки) Мы заняли второе место, наш диплом бесплатный или надо оплатить? И ещё - за второе место кубок предусмотрен или только за первое? За оплату, конечно.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Так ответ на этот вопрос в теме уже есть! Читайте внимательно!*



> наш диплом бесплатный или надо оплатить?





> которые будут рассылаться победителям *БЕСПЛАТНО*



*
И на этот вопрос есть ответ.* 



> за второе место кубок предусмотрен или только за первое?





> 1. Кубки будут заказаны для тех победителей, кто до конца ноября оплатит сумму 1000 руб. Мы разошлем письма *всем победителям*, решение за вами.

----------


## Триола

Спасибо за разъяснение. Я просто привыкла, что победители - это обладатели только первого места), вот и запуталась.

----------


## Mazaykina

> победители - это обладатели только первого места)


У нас победители- это все призовые места. В этом году очень сильный состав участников и, хотя, не во всех категориях присуждались места, ВСЕ хореографы заслужили, чтобы отметили их профессионализм.

----------


## Mazaykina

А теперь я хочу немного упорядочить поступление денег за кубки и свидетельства. 
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! Всем, кто отправляет какую-либо сумму, написать здесь в теме- что именно вы оплатили.
Сейчас у меня висит несколько платежей, которые я не знаю адресатов. 
1000 руб. было прислано от Елены Владимировны А. (кто это?)
1400 руб. Матушкина прислала за 4 документа (единственный платеж, который мне понятен)
300 руб. 15.11 было отправлено.
Какой-то Виктор Васильевич переслал 400 руб.

Я не читаю ваши мысли, друзья...

----------


## leca

Здравствуйте, Елена Владимировна - это я. Я написала сразу письмо на  почту  - support@in-ku.com с заказом на кубок 
Молодёжь-1 (16-20 лет) 1 место:  № 90. "Весенний хоровод" (165 баллов). Елена Алтабасова Хакасия, п. Майна, МБОУДОД МДШИ «Акварель», хореографический коллектив «СЮРПРИЗ»

----------


## Mazaykina

Чтобы впредь не потерять вас, вот анкета, которую мы рассылаем всем участникам на емейл. Заполните, пожалуйста и пришлите нам ответ.

АНКЕТА ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯ:

Фамилия, имя, отчество:
Место работы:
Точный адрес с указанием индекса:
Телефон (сотовый):
Электронный почтовый ящик: 


Название номера:
Порядковый номер видео:
Квалификационная категория участника (профессионал, любитель, ограниченные возможности)
Возрастная категория исполнителей конкурсного номера:
Номинация конкурса:
Место, которое занял номер:

Мне не нужен кубок победителя: 

Да, я желаю получить и оплатить кубок победителя: 
Да, мне нужен Диплом участника:
Да, мне нужно свидетельство о публикации и я желаю его оплатить: 
Данные о денежном переводе:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Уважаемые победители и участники 
V онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок

"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"   "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014"*
*
Подробно рассказываем, как же получить Кубок победителя и (или) свидетельство о публикации материала (для победителей)

либо диплом участника, свидетельство о публикации (по желанию, для участников, не занявших призовые места).*
*Итак, вы - ПОБЕДИТЕЛЬ и ваш номер занял место (1,2,3)

1. На ваш почтовый ящик (указанный в заявке) будет выслан Диплом Победителя в электронном виде. Он абсолютно бесплатный!

2. Но, вы как Победитель, желаете получить Кубок Победителя! А как же  без него?  Тогда вы оплачиваете стоимость самого кубка и его пересылку. Для этого на счет карты сбербанка 4276550021615862 вы переводите 1000 рублей.


3. Диплом участника могут заказать те участники, чьи номера не заняли призовых мест (в дипломе международного образца не указывается ни название танца, ни место работы) - 300 рублей.


4. Если вам для портфолио нужно свидетельство о публикации материала, в котором будут все полные данные по публикуемому на конкурсе танцу. Оно платное - 400 рублей. Для этого на счет карты сбербанка 4276550021615862 вы переводите 400 рублей.


Выбираете сами, что вам конкретно нужно, оплачиваете необходимую сумму и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО скачиваете бланк анкеты, заполняете её и отправляете на почту конкурса  support@in-ku.com с пометкой, например, Мария Иванова. Заказ Диплома участника и свидетельства о публикации. Или Екатерина Сидорова. Заказ Кубка Победителя и свидетельства о публикации. Пометки делать ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Потому что поток корреспонденции очень большой и надо обрабатывать очень много информации!*


*АНКЕТА ПРИЗЁРА КОНКУРСА - СКАЧАТЬ*

*
АНКЕТА УЧАСТНИКА КОНКУРСА - СКАЧАТЬ*



*Сроки: С Кубом  Победителя надо определиться до 1 декабря 2014 года*

----------


## Mazaykina

Кстати, для тех, кто сомневается в правильности присуждения ПРИЗА Зрительских Симпатий, вот данные аналитики ютуба, здесь все видно

[IMG]http://*********org/6433661.png[/IMG]

----------


## HelenaG

400 рублей от Виктора Васильевича это оплата за свидетельство о публикации. Письмо с просьбой о свидетельстве отправила на вашу электронную почту сразу после оплаты. Сегодня заполнила анкету и отправила вам. Спасибо.

----------


## a_k_gib

Марина, огромное спасибо Вам за конкурс! Спасибо всем организаторам и кураторам!
300 руб. отправила за Диплом участника на  support@in-ku.com сразу после информации в теме.  Сегодня оформила Анкету участника и вновь отправила на  support@in-ku.com.

----------


## Самира

Подскажите, анкета призера заполняется на имя хореографа? Кубок будет именной или просто с указанием названия конкурса? Еще раз спасибо за призовое место!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> анкета призера заполняется на имя хореографа? К


Так достаточно анкету скачать и посмотреть, вопрос отпадёт сам собой....  :Meeting:

----------


## Триола

Здравствуйте. У меня проблемы с переводом денег. Я так и знала, что из Казахстана перевести будет сложнее, чем всем( Пробовала переводить с киви-кошелька, с карты казахстанского банка и в офисе Сбербанка - везде требуются дополнительные данные. А именно: БИК, фамилия, имя, отчество владельца, полная дата рождения и место рождения(!). Что делать? Вы сможете выслать мне по емейлу эти данные? Уж очень хочется получить кубок, и свидетельство нужно, начальство требует)

----------


## Qie

Здравствуйте,  Большое спасибо всем организаторам конкурса!
Сегодня оплатила 1000 за кубок и 400 за сертификат, заполнила анкету и отправила на почту.

Квалификационная категория участника  - любитель
Возрастная категория исполнителей конкурсного номера: 
Дети-1 (5-7 лет)
Номинация конкурса: СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ (ЭСТРАДНЫЙ) ТАНЕЦ
3 место:  №28. «Колыбельная» (133 балла).

----------


## Женечка 14

Марина, а можно заказать диплом участника с названием коллектива? Чтобы деткам в портфолио вложить?

----------


## Валентина2

Здравствуйте! Спасибо большое за конкурс!
Кутузова Валентина Юрьевна, Круглова Наталья Николаевна, г. Ржев. Анкету на почту отправили. У нашего кол-ва "Ладанка"2 призовых места: Профессионалы Народный танец Юниоры - 1(№110 "Красным девицам гуляньице"), Сеньоры - 1 (№109 "У нашей Кати")
Оплатили 2 кубка и 2 свидетельства.

----------


## SNAR

Огромное спасибо всем организаторам конкурса! 
Таюкина Светлана Петровна. Анкету отправила сегодня. Заплатила за диплом участника и свидетельство о публикации.

----------


## tanuha

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА КОНКУРС! АНКЕТУ ОТПРАВИЛА : Ростовская область, г. Белая Калитва,Шарикова Татьяна Михайловна 
Квалификационная категория участников конкурса: ЛЮБИТЕЛИ.
Номинация конкурса: ДЕТСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ Дети-1 (5-7 лет)
*№80. "Пчёлки"* 
оплатила кубок

----------


## Dinara77

Спасибо большое за конкурс! Назарова Динара Ильдаровна, Анкету отправила, г. Всеволожск, Ленинградская область. 
II квалификационная категория "Любители", Дети - 1. танец "Весну звали" №6. оплатила Диплом участника и Свидетельство о публикации

----------


## IRMAS

Спасибо большое организаторам за такой замечательный конкурс!!!
Отправила на почту support@in-ku.com анкеты призеров г. Иркутска Баяндиной ТЮ, Масленниковой ИМ, Матвеевой ТГ. Оплатила Кубок победителя на Масленникову ИМ

----------


## papina-g

Доброго времени суток! Большое спасибо за конкурс!
Папина Евгения Викторовна г. Владивосток
Категория -Любители, Дети-2 № 37 "Емеля" - 3 место, Юниоры-1 № 35 "Счастье есть!" - 2 место.
Оплатила 2 кубка победителя и отправила анкету.
С уважением.

----------


## Триола

Здравствуйте. Уважаемые организаторы, пожалуйста, ответьте на моё сообщение по поводу перевода денег. Время идёт, до конца ноября 10 дней осталось, не хочется тянуть до последнего.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Время идёт, до конца ноября 10 дней осталось, не хочется тянуть до последнего.


Не надо только нервничать! Никто без внимания (а так же кубков, дипломов, свидетельств)  не останется.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я так и знала, что из Казахстана перевести будет сложнее, чем всем(


Реквизиты оправила, проблем не будет никаких. 




> а можно заказать диплом участника с названием коллектива?


Женя, диплом будет вот такого образца, если хотите, чтобы вместо вашего имени стояло имя коллектива- напишите об этом отдельно. Дополнительно никаких данных вставляться не будет.
Вот так будут выглядет дипломы победителей профессионалов.  у любителей будет стоять соответствующая запись (около призового места). Участникам начнем рассылать после того, как будут разослаты дипломы ВСЕМ победителям. 

[IMG]http://*********org/6543818.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NatalIg

Анкету отправила на почту. Оплатила диплом участника. 
Чигарова Наталья Игоревна
Название номера: «Амазонки»
Порядковый номер видео: №16
Квалификационная категория участника: любитель
Возрастная категория исполнителей конкурсного номера: Дети-1
Номинация конкурса: Детский танец
Спасибо!

----------


## Триола

Наконец-то удалось оплатить) Анкету сейчас отправлю. Оплатила кубок и свидетельство.
Сапожкова Илона Владимировна
Номер -  "Уборка класса"
Номер видео - 95
Любители
Юниоры-1
Эстрадный танец.
Спасибо большое, а то столько проблем создала Вам)

----------


## leca

Здравствуйте. Анкету и деньги отправила. Будем ждать диплом и кубок. СПАСИБО ОРГАНИЗАТОРАМ.

----------


## штрихи

*Спасибо организаторам и уважаемым членам жюри за конкурс и оценку нашего труда! Искренние поздравления абсолютному победителю Марине Желобановой! Ваш номер и дети чудесны, очень трогательно, музыкально!*
Анкету оправила. Номер №44 "Би-джаз" Категория профессионалы. Номинация Эстрадный танец, Дети-2 (8-10 лет) Оплатила кубок и свидетельство.  С уважением Кириллова Ирина г. Казань

----------


## Женечка 14

Прошу прощения, если вдруг я пропустила ответ на свой вопрос выше. Скажите, пожалуйста, а на какой счет оплатить диплом участника - для кубка победителя? или для публикации? Спасибо)))

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> для кубка победителя? или для публикации?


А они разве разные? И их так много?  :Taunt: 
*Счёт один единственный! * 

Посмотреть на него можно *ЗДЕСЬ*

----------


## Самира

Здравствуйте, уважаемые члены оргкомитета!

Номер в моем исполнении «Дагестанский танец» (хореограф Аскер Алиев) занял на конкурсе 3 место. Мне хотелось бы заказать кубок и свидетельство о публикации, готова оплатить их стоимость и доставку. Подскажите, пожалуйста, могу ли я получить кубок на свой домашний адрес (соответственно, на свое имя), так как с хореографом я на данный момент не имею связи. 

В этом случае, во избежание путаницы при отправке почтового перевода, я могу заполнить анкету на имя призера-хореографа (Алиева А.) – для заполнения диплома и свидетельства, а в конце укажу свои ФИО, индекс, адрес, телефон и е-mail для отправки кубка. Или, возможно, как-то иначе на ваше усмотрение. Спасибо.

С уважением, Ольга Дзапшба

----------


## Женечка 14

Вот это я дала!!! :Swoon2:  :Sclerosis:  Простите еще раз. Не внимательная!!! Все оплатила: Диплом участника и Свидетельство о публикации. Анкету отправила, Бондаренко Евгения Владимировна г. Енисейск, Красноярский край. 
II квалификационная категория "Любители", Дети - 2. "Танец лягушат".

----------


## Kseniy92

Мы, наконец, смогли оплатить кубок и свидетельство. Делали все тоже самое, но почему-то не получалось. Анкету отправили. Наш номер 24 Вальс "Ах, эти тучи в голубом"

----------


## taurika

Оплатила диплом участника и свидетельство о публикации. Анкету отправила. Вылегжанина Татьяна Михайловна.
№ 105, танец "Мама, ты мой ангел!", дети-1, любители. Спасибо!

----------


## Lishaika

Добрый вечер! Как долго ждать диплом победителя? А также свидетельство о публикации? Вопрос отправляла по электронке, но там никто мне не ответил. Спасибо!

----------


## nata.kosa

И я оплатила диплом участника и свидетельство о публикации. Анкету тоже отправила. Косаренкова Наталья Анатольевна.
Ждем документы.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие победители!
Всем вам разослано 43 ДИПЛОМА. Если вдруг кто-то не получил- напишите мне, я повторю.*

----------


## papina-g

> *Дорогие победители!
> Всем вам разослано 43 ДИПЛОМА. Если вдруг кто-то не получил- напишите мне, я повторю.*


Дипломы пришли! Спасибо большое!

----------


## Kseniy92

*Уважаемые организаторы! Большое спасибо за присланные дипломы! 
Еще раз поздравляю всех победителей!*

----------


## клариса

Организаторам и членам жюри большое спасибо!
Костин Лариса Васильевна. Оплатила кубок.

Квалификационная категория участника - профессионал
Возрастная категория исполнителей конкурсного номера: Дети (5-7 лет)
Номинация конкурса: Детский танец
3 место: №39. Танец "Муха-цокотуха"

С нетерпением жду диплом(который до меня почему-то не дошел) и кубок.

----------


## Самира

Я не получила диплом. Кроме того, задавала вопрос и по e-mail и здесь в теме, но не получила ответа. Уважаемые организаторы, пожалуйста, ответьте! Я в растерянности и уж даже не знаю, что мне делать...

Дзапшба Ольга, дагестанский народный танец (профессионалы, 3 место)

----------


## Lishaika

Добрый вечер! На свое имя получила диплом, а на имя коллеги - Татьяна Харитонова (классический танец, профи, 1 место, фрагмент из балета "Сильфида") - так и нет.  И насчет свидетельства о публикации так и не поняла - когда ждать?
Спасибо!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Я не получила диплом. Кроме того, задавала вопрос и по e-mail и здесь в теме, но не получила ответа. Уважаемые организаторы, пожалуйста, ответьте!


Вопросы, на которые могут ответить организаторы конкурса  - уже закончились. Остались только те, на которые может ответить ТОЛЬКО администартор форума - Марина Зайкина!




> так и нет. И насчет свидетельства о публикации так и не поняла - когда ждать?


Вот хочется спросить.... уважаемые участники конкурса. Вы думаете, все те, кто занимается организацией данного конкурса - они не ходят на работу, у них нет забот-хлопот.... они сидят день и ночь в Сети и решают  только вопросы, касамые конкурса? 

Ждать до тех пор, когда Марина Зайкина сможет оформить такое огромное количество документов и разослать их всем. *Этим вопросом занимается она одна и на всё это просто необходимо -ВРЕМЯ!*

----------


## Самира

Ольга Дзапшба. Оплатила кубок и свидетельство о публикации (1400 руб.) 27.11.2014 в 23:22.

Квалификационная категория участника - профессионал
Возрастная категория: сеньоры-1
Номинация конкурса: народный танец
3 место: №34. Дагестанский народный танец «Къавтlийсса душ»

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, я так поняла, что дипломы участников и свидетельства о публикации будут рассылаться в декабре по электронной почте? Хочу воспользоваться случаем и поздравить всех с международным праздником Днём Матери! С уважением, Екатерина

----------


## Lishaika

Вот хочется спросить.... уважаемые участники конкурса. Вы думаете, все те, кто занимается организацией данного конкурса - они не ходят на работу, у них нет забот-хлопот.... они сидят день и ночь в Сети и решают  только вопросы, касамые конкурса? 

Ждать до тех пор, когда Марина Зайкина сможет оформить такое огромное количество документов и разослать их всем. *Этим вопросом занимается она одна и на всё это просто необходимо -ВРЕМЯ!*[/QUOTE]

  Это все понятно. Обозначить сроки, думаю, не так сложно. У меня на носу аттестация, и я очень жду этот документ. Просто диплом на Татьяну Харитонову так и не пришел. Вот и думаю - то ли в процессе оформления наши свидетельства о публикации, то ли вы письма наши с квитанциями  не получили, а может еще какие проблемы! Мы все работаем, и в наше время все зависим от этих "бумажек"!

----------


## a_k_gib

Здравствуйте! Мне, вместо оплаченного *Диплома* участника конкурса (Гибадуллина Альфия Каримулловна, город Казань, танец "Цветы Востока"), пришло *Свидетельство о публикации*. Хотелось бы получить, всё-таки *Диплом участника конкурса.* Каковы мои следующие действие? Оплатить ещё раз или...?
Написала письмо лично Марине. Дублирую в теме.
Спасибо.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Написала письмо лично Марине. Дублирую в теме.


А зачем дублировать письмо из личного сообщения на всеобщий обзор?  :Vah:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Оплатить ещё раз или...?


Нет, конечно! Это ошибка моей помощницы, я не в состоянии сама все делать. Так что, Альфия, жди диплом.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Этим вопросом занимается она одна и на всё это просто необходимо -ВРЕМЯ!


Лерочка, была не одна, но чувствую, что придется опять брать все на себя, девочка начала рассылать свидетельства и дипломы и пошли ошибки...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мы все работаем, и в наше время все зависим от этих "бумажек"!


Понимаю. Диплом и свидетельство отправлены.

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие участники и победители! В ближайшее время все получат свои документы, делаю все сама, уже никому не доверяю. Поэтому темп несколько замедлен.

----------


## Lishaika

Добрый день! Это снова я! Спасибо за диплом и свидетельство на имя Харитоновой Татьяны. Но мне хочется и свое свидетельство получить! На имя Ольшанниковой Татьяны (диплом уже прислали). Спасибо!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Список желающих получить Кубки победителя! 
Проверьте, не пропустили ли мы кого! Это очень важно!*

№11. "Коми йоктом" (Олеся Никулина, г.Сыктывкар)
№17. "Время в часах" (Светлана Молчанова, Архангельская обл.)
№23. "Ирландский танец" (Наталья Воропаева, г.Екатеринбург)
№24. "Вальс" (Марина Желобанова, Казахстан, г.Павлодар)
№28. "Колыбельная" (Инна Филиенко, г.Новокузнецк) 
№34. "Дагестанский танец" (Ольга Дзапшба, г.Москва)
№35. "Счастье есть" (Евгения Папина, Приморский край)
№37. "Емеля" (Евгения Папина, Приморский край)
№39. "Муха-цокотуха" (Лариса Костин, Свердловская обл, г.Ирбит)
№44. "Би джаз" (Ирина Кириллова, г.Казань)
№58. "Гномики" (Марий Эл, г.Волжск)
№72. "На горке" (Оксана Маркова, г.Волгоград)
№80. "Пчёлки" (Татьяна Шарикова, Ростовская обл. г.Белая Калитва)
№90. "Весенний хоровод" (Елена Алтабасова, Хакасия)
№93. "Ах, этот джаз" (Ирина Масленникова, г.Иркутск)
№94. "Сиреневый вечер" (Елена Минина, Саратовская обл., г.Вольск)
№95. "Уборка класса" (Илона Сапожкова, Казахстан, г.Караганда)
№109. "У нашей Кати"  (Валентина Кутузова, Наталья Круглова, Тверская обл.г.Ржев)
№110. "Красным девицам - гулянице" (Валентина Кутузова, Наталья Круглова, Тверская обл.г.Ржев)



*
Срок заказа Кубка победителя, по многочисленным просьбам, мы продлеваем до 31 декабря 2014! 
Кто хотел, но по каким-то причинам ещё не заказал - отпишитесь на почту конкурса! У вас есть ещё время!*

----------


## taurika

Диплом и свидетельство получила, большое спасибо! :Yahoo:

----------


## Женечка 14

Свидетельство получила. Огромное спасибо!!! :Tender:

----------


## Qie

Здравствуйте, проверьте пожалуйста меня в списке, 
 3 место: №28. «Колыбельная» (Филиенко Инна Анатольевна, г.Новокузнецк)
 17 ноября оплатила 1000 за кубок и 400 за свидетельство

 Дипломы получила, спасибо, а свидетельство пока нет.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> проверьте пожалуйста меня в списке,


Инна, исправлено!  Есть в списке на Кубок!

----------


## a_k_gib

> Так что, Альфия, жди диплом


Спасибо большое! Жду! 
Прошу прощения, если ненароком кого-то задела.

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Спасибо вам большое за диплом и свидетельство! Получила быстро! Простите раньше не смогла отблагодарить, не было возможности. Спасибо вам огромное за такую проделанную работу! Всем вам отличного настроения и всего всем хорошего  :Tender:

----------


## IRMAS

Здравствуйте организаторы такого замечательного конкурса! Иркутяне получили дипломы. Спасибо 
Ответьте, пожалуйста, можно ли заказать еще один диплом на ансамбль? Пусть даже за оплату?? 
Ирина IRMAS

----------


## Mazaykina

> можно ли заказать еще один диплом на ансамбль?


Да, без проблем!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие участники и победители!!
Проверьте свою почту!
Я отправила всем, чьи анкеты и деньги пришли. Если вдруг кого-то пропустила, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО мне напишите!*

----------


## tanuha

Добрый день, Мариночка! Ничего не получала

*№80. "Пчёлки" (Татьяна Шарикова, Ростовская обл. г.Белая Калитва)*

----------


## tanuha

УРА!!! СПАСИБО!!! ДИПЛОМ ПОЛУЧИЛА!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА РАДОСТЬ ОБЩЕНИЯ!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ КОНКУРСУ! СПЕШУ ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ РАДОСТЬЮ С КОЛЛЕГАМИ!!!!

----------


## Людмила Никитина

Здравствуйте! Заказывали свидетельство о публикации и Кубок Победителя! Пока ничего не получили. Все оплатили 30 ноября, в этот же день отправили анкету победителя со сканами квитанций.
*№58. "Гномики" (Людмила Никитина, Марий Эл, г.Волжск, МДОУ №26 "Подсолнушек" mila_nlv@mail.ru )*

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Кубок Победителя!


Кубки не смс-ка, быстро не перешлешь   :Derisive: 
Кубки будут гораздо позже!

----------


## a_k_gib

Здравствуйте. Диплом участника не получила. ("Цветы Востока" Гибадуллина А.К., Казань)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Диплом участника не получила.


Проверила, письмо вернулось. Отправила еще раз.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Все оплатили 30 ноября, в этот же день отправили анкету победителя со сканами квитанций.


 Ваша анкета последняя в списке. Завтра будет сделано.

----------


## Людмила Никитина

Спасибо ВАМ! За внимание к нам, за Ваш ответ и за ПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ!!!

----------


## Свет Светлова

здравствуйте ! Я участница конкурса  Молчанова Анна второй хореограф коллектива "Устьяночка" . Я являюсь победителем 1 место "Девичьи причитания" . И писала письмо на электронный адрес, и анкету посылала и моё пожелание написать в дипломе победителя не фамилию руководителя , а название коллектива "Устьяночка" . спасибо за понимание!anya.molchanova.89@mail.ru

----------


## a_k_gib

> Проверила, письмо вернулось. Отправила еще раз.


Марина, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ! Сегодня получила Диплом. С наилучшими пожеланиями Вам, Марина, лично и всем участникам конкурса. До новых встреч!

----------


## ВАЛУЕВА СВЕТЛАНА

МАРИНА, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! ПОСЛАЛА ПО ЭЛЕКТРОНКЕ ВАМ ПИСЬМО С АНКЕТОЙ. И ПРОПЛАТОЙ. ЧЕРЕЗ ЯНДЕКС-КОШЕЛЕК. ДЕЛАЛА ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ. ПОЭТОМУ, ПОКА ПОСЛАЛА ЗА СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВО О ПУБЛИКАЦИИ. ЕСЛИ ВСЕ ПРОЙДЕТ ОТЛИЧНО, ДОПЛАЧУ ЕЩЕ ЗА ДИПЛОМ. ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЕ! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ЧЕРЕЗ ЯНДЕКС-КОШЕЛЕК.


Такой платеж придет не сразу. Надо было спросить у меня мой яндекс кошелек, я бы дала и сразу прошел платеж. 
Светочка, надо отключить Caps Написание заглавными буквами в интернете считается КРИКОМ!  :Derisive:

----------


## ВАЛУЕВА СВЕТЛАНА

МАРИНА. ОТПРАВИЛА ЧЕРЕЗ СБЕРБАНК -ОНЛАЙН.


Дата документа:
14.12.2014
Получатель 
Номер карты получателя:
•••• 5862
ФИО:
МАРИНА ВЕНИАМИНОВНА З.
Перевод 
Счет списания:
•••• 2308  [Electron]  руб.
Сумма в валюте списания:
700,00  руб.
Комиссия:
7,00 руб.
ДОШЛЮ АНКЕТУ НА ДИПЛОМ. 
ПИШУ ЗАГЛАВНЫМИ,  ПОТОМУ ЧТО ПОЛУСЛЕПАЯ. ОЧКИ НЕ ОЧЕНЬ ПОМОГАЮТ. С УВАЖЕНИЕМ СВЕТЛАНА

----------


## Mazaykina

Света, деньги пришли...

----------


## ВАЛУЕВА СВЕТЛАНА

МАРИНОЧКА, СЛАВА   БОГУ!!!!!!! Я, как завуч по КПР, должна посылать отчеты в министерство культуры. С приложением всего соответственно. ПОЭТОМУ, ПОВТОРЮСЬ, СЛАВА БОГУ, ПОПЫТКА УДАЛАСЬ! СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВСЕ И ВСЕЙ КОМАНДЕ!!!!!
В МОЕЙ СТРАНИЧКЕ НА ОДНОКЛАССНИКАХ И ПР. :Tender:  :Tender:  МЕСТАХ, МНОГИЕ  ОЧЕНЬ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАЛИСЬ ВАШИМ КОНКУРСОМ. ФОРМОЙ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ. ИМ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ. ОНИ С НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ ЖДУТ ВАШИХ ДАЛЬНЕЙШИХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ. ВСЕ ССЫЛКИ Я ИМ СБРОСИЛА.
ЖЕЛАЮ КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВСЕМ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ ВО ВСЕМ! И С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!! С УВАЖЕНИЕМ СВЕТЛАНА

----------


## ВАЛУЕВА СВЕТЛАНА

[IMG]ljubimoj_devushke_s_novym_godom[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВСЕ И ВСЕЙ КОМАНДЕ!!!!!


Светочка, спасибо за теплые слова. И особо, что не забыли упомянуть команду. Главная моя команда- это Лерочка Вержакова, без нее бы этот конкурс точно не состоялся!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Документы отправлены.

----------


## ВАЛУЕВА СВЕТЛАНА

МАРИНОЧКА,  ПОЛУЧИЛА ВСЕ!!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Я СО ВСЕМИ

СОГЛАСНА, ЧТО РАЗ РАБОТЫ ПРОШЛИ ТАКОЙ ОТБОР , БЛАГОДАРЯ ЧЛЕНАМ ЖЮРИ И ПОПАЛИ В ЮТУБ, ТО ЭТО УЖЕ - НА

МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ УРОВНЕ - ВЫСШИЙ ПИЛОТАЖ!!!! ВДВОЙНЕ ЗА ЭТО ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!! 
ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВЫЙ ДИЗАЙН ДИПЛОМА И

СВИДЕТЕЛЬСТВА!!!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 


ВАЛЕРИИ ОТ НАС ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Свет Светлова

> здравствуйте ! Я участница конкурса  Молчанова Анна второй хореограф коллектива "Устьяночка" . Я являюсь победителем 1 место "Девичьи причитания" . И писала письмо на электронный адрес, и анкету посылала и моё пожелание написать в дипломе победителя не фамилию руководителя , а название коллектива "Устьяночка" . спасибо за понимание!anya.molchanova.89@mail.ru


ничего не ответили..жаль

----------


## Mazaykina

> anya.molchanova.89@mail.ru


Вы нас запутали, то Светлана Молчанова, то Анна.  :Grin:  Я так понимаю, вам удалось 4 номера на конкурс выставить. Вот и получилась неразбериха. Но, диплом сделан и отправлен на ЭТОТ емейл. Принимайте, Светлана- Анна.

----------


## Катерина-Кет

Поздравляю всех вас С Наступающим Новым Годом!
В преддверии самого нового года
Хочу пожелать вам счастья так много.
Не много деньжат, чтоб хватило на всё.
Не много любви, чтоб на сердце легко!

Не много здоровья, 100 лет не болеть,
Не много поездить, на мир посмотреть!
Друзей уваженья желаю не много.
Не много всего, всего ОЧЕНЬ много!!!

----------


## lesenok1

Здравствуйте, Марина! Анкету призера отправила 28.11.14 и деньги перевела через сбербанк онлайн (1400 за кубок и свидетельство), диплом уже давно пришел, а свидетельства нету....
P.S. С наступившим Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством! Всех благ!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте, Марина! Анкету призера отправила 28.11.14 и деньги перевела через сбербанк онлайн


Видимо, пропустили случайно. Все отправлено! С Новым годом!

----------


## lesenok1

Свидетельство получила!Большущее спасибо :Grin: !

----------


## Любовь*72

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, как принять участие в танцевальном конкурсе, куда надо загружать видео?

----------


## оксана 1974

А в этом году конкурс будет????

----------


## taurika

Тоже интересует - когда будет Танцевальное созвездие 2015? Или я что-то пропустила? :Blush2: 
Ответьте пожалуйста!

----------


## Nat8597

> в связи с этим потерять статус международности


Скажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у вас какие-то документы подтверждающие статус Международного конкурса? Прошу прощения, если подобная информация где-то есть на форуме, возможно не увидела. Заранее спасибо за ответ!

----------

